

Engineering vs design - spif
http://jasonputorti.com/post/3922568219/engineering-vs-design

======
billswift
In a book I read more than two decades ago now, _Computing Across America_ ,
Steven Roberts wrote: _"Art without engineering is dreaming; engineering
without art is calculating."_

Roberts current blog is <http://nomadness.com/blog>

